# Salvini esulta: "Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale"



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.

Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


Ma i tamponi gratuiti questo dove li vede?


----------



## cris (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


Ma questo ci é o ci fa?


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.



Sta facendo pena.

Il bello è che era il nemico #1 da combattere fino a poco tempo fa. Peggio di Hitler. Nessuno che lo vuole più appendere, adesso sono tutti molto più buoni, quasi comprensivi con lui.

Chissà dove è finita la gente che lo minacciava di morte, e tutti gli "a stato salveeenee", eh.

Mamma mia, quanta disonestà. Una roba insopportabile.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


La grandissima oppofinzione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


Votateli sempre
Mi raccomando..
È sempre lo stesso che inneggiavate anni fa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Settembre 2021)

Ma sinceramente,questo Salveeene cosa poteva fare ?
Da settimane che va in giro a dire che "il green pass non sarà esteso" e poi i suoi stessi ministri firmano l'estensione del green pass  

La Lega è diventata come il PD,piena zeppa di "correnti interne".
E questo porterà inevitabilmente ad una scissione.

La lega probabilmente sarà affidata al duo Zaia-Giorgetti (che prenderanno i voti,soprattutto al nord) e Salvini farà come Renzi,fonderà un suo partito


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Che poi è "eticamente" meglio l'obbligo vaccinale a questo punto, almeno qualcuno lì dentro paga con il denaro le reazioni avverse. Ma è proprio per questo motivo che non lo fanno.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Votateli sempre
> Mi raccomando..
> È sempre lo stesso che inneggiavate anni fa


Ma chi?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Votateli sempre
> Mi raccomando..
> È sempre lo stesso che inneggiavate anni fa


Giuro sulle cose più care che ho, che in futuro non voterò nessuno dei partiti che sostengono la maggioranza. Una massa di traditori anti-italiani.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma i tamponi gratuiti questo dove li vede?


Impossibile ottenerli a meno di 15 euro(per gli adulti).
Essere no vax oggi è roba da ricchi o quasi.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

Dipendesse da me, metterei l’obbligo vaginale. Per tutti. Risolveremmo tanti problemi, se non tutti, con una botta (in tutti i sensi)


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dipendesse da me, metterei l’obbligo vaginale. Per tutti. Risolveremmo tanti problemi, se non tutti, con una botta (in tutti i sensi)



Appena ottenuta l'autorizzazione, doveva scattare seduta stante l'obbligo.

Ma anche a dirlo chiaramente, becchi del terrapiattista rettiliano. Ci capisci qualcosa tu?


----------



## cris (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dipendesse da me, metterei l’obbligo vaginale. Per tutti. Risolveremmo tanti problemi, se non tutti, con una botta (in tutti i sensi)


Occhio, offendi qualche “non binario” o qualcuno del genere


----------



## princeps (18 Settembre 2021)

faccio presente che l'obbligo vaccinale esiste si e no in 3 stati in tutto il mondo e che questi non sono esattamente esempi di democrazia o di civilità particolarmente evolute


----------



## Devil man (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma i tamponi gratuiti questo dove li vede?


li ha ottenuti "solo" per i genitori che accompagnano i figli disabili a scuola.. lo ha detto a dritto e rovescio


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> faccio presente che l'obbligo vaccinale esiste si e no in 3 stati in tutto il mondo e che questi non sono esattamente esempi di democrazia o di civilità particolarmente evolute



E allora dovevi partecipare al thread dove citano le cinture di sicurezza. Se togli l'obbligo e poi impedisci di vivere con il grinpass non cambia granché sotto molti punti di vista.

E guarda che l'obbligo viene ritenuto opportuno per coerenza e per motivi contingenti, nessuno gradisce questo genere di imposizioni.

Lo si desidera a malincuore pur di dimostrare che non si è no-vax, e per contribuire alla causa. Pensa te a che livello di nevrosi e di prostituzione ci stanno portando.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo pena.
> 
> Il bello è che era il nemico #1 da combattere fino a poco tempo fa. Peggio di Hitler. Nessuno che lo vuole più appendere, adesso sono tutti molto più buoni, quasi comprensivi con lui.
> 
> ...


Vero, ma il primo disonesto è stato lui, è passato da "basta euro,fuori dall'Europa, contro i banchieri e i burocrati di Bruxelles"a fare il cagnolino di draghi, se fossi un suo elettore mi sentirei preso in giro, almeno la meloni un minimo di coerenza la tiene, lui è proprio una banderuola che va dove tira il vento


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi?


non sono stato lì a vedere gli utenti
Ma sicuramente c'era la maggioranza sul pro salvatore Salvini


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Vero, ma il primo disonesto è stato lui, è passato da "basta euro,fuori dall'Europa, contro i banchieri e i burocrati di Bruxelles"a fare il cagnolino di draghi, se fossi un suo elettore mi sentirei preso in giro, almeno la meloni un minimo di coerenza la tiene, lui è proprio una banderuola che va dove tira il vento



Sì, ok. E' sempre stata colpa sua. Contento?

Cioè, anche a criticarlo non va bene, ci vuole necessariamente il peana per quegli altri. Mah.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


Tamponi gratuiti? Ma dove?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok. E' sempre stata colpa sua. Contento?
> 
> Cioè, anche a criticarlo non va bene, ci vuole necessariamente il peana per quegli altri. Mah.


Salvini male, certo, ma poi lungo monologo pro Draghi e Bruxelles, europeisti bellissimi, saggissimi e anche sexy, perché no.


----------



## raducioiu (18 Settembre 2021)

Il minimo risultato utile e lontanamente tollerabile come compresso erano i salivari *rapidi* per il greenpass. Dato che al momento non sono accettati (perchè viviamo in uno stato sadico a quanto pare), neppure a pagamento, è un disastro, altro che vittoria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


eh certo ed i tamponi gratis per i novax li devo pagare io? ma vai a quel paese schifoso il mio voto lo hai perso di sicuro. (lo avevi già perso da mò).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

Salvini è veramente una roba imbarazzante, è davvero il peggio del peggio. Alla fine tutta sta melma parte dalla sua scelta "lungimirante" di 2 anni fa di far cadere un governo con la puttanata sulla TAV. Mi auguro che la lega ritorni al suo 4% di melma e sparisca per sempre dalla scena politica nazionale.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh certo ed i tamponi gratis per i novax li devo pagare io? ma vai a quel paese schifoso il mio voto lo hai perso di sicuro. (lo avevi già perso da mò).


Stipendio, tampone e medaglia all'onore.

Ci sono molti no vax convinti che il genere umano si salverà grazie a loro.
Ken il guerriero.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Salvini è veramente una roba imbarazzante, è davvero il peggio del peggio. Alla fine tutta sta melma parte dalla sua scelta "lungimirante" di 2 anni fa di far cadere un governo con la puttanata sulla TAV. Mi auguro che la lega ritorni al suo 4% di melma e sparisca per sempre dalla scena politica nazionale.


Quel governo era destinato a cadere su. Pretendevano di fare gli anti-europeisti, però senza opporsi sul serio ai dettami UE in maniera economica. Quel governo truffa era solo una sfida di provocazioni tra Salvini e Di Maio (tipo il fatto della "manina", votazione Von Der Leyen e via) A Salvini gli darei più le colpe di non aver sfiduciato Mattarella. Lì si che poteva cambiare qualcosa. E come feci notare all'epoca, Mattarella inizialmente temeva tantissimo le prime consultazioni (guardatevi le primissime foto tra lui e Conte, Mattarella aveva una faccia brutta brutta). Poi dopo il caso Savona dove Salvini e Di Maio hanno ceduto ai voleri del PDR, sono di nuovo spuntati i sorrisi con tanto di stretta di mano tra Mattarella e Cottarelli non priva di facce di soddisfazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quel governo era destinato a cadere su. Pretendevano di fare gli anti-europeisti, però senza opporsi sul serio ai dettami UE in maniera economica. Quel governo truffa era solo una sfida di provocazioni tra Salvini e Di Maio (tipo il fatto della "manina", votazione Von Der Leyen e via) A Salvini gli darei più le colpe di non aver sfiduciato Mattarella. Lì si che poteva cambiare qualcosa. E come feci notare all'epoca, Mattarella inizialmente temeva tantissimo le prime consultazioni (guardatevi le primissime foto tra lui e Conte, Mattarella aveva una faccia brutta brutta). Poi dopo il caso Savona dove Salvini e Di Maio hanno ceduto ai voleri del PDR, sono di nuovo spuntati i sorrisi con tanto di stretta di mano tra Mattarella e Cottarelli non priva di facce di soddisfazione.



Quello che dici è vero, su Mattarella hai ragionissima, così come la vicenda Savona. 
Destinato a cadere o meno però, è anche importante il motivo per cui un governo cade. Voglio dire la TAV? Sul serio?

E il trippone in spiaggia a fare lo sborone pensando di aver fatto la mossa della vita si ritrova due anni dopo con la metà dei voti che poteva prendere e in caduta libera totale.

Non credo esista un leader più scemo di lui, pure di maio è un genio al confronto.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2021)

Obbligare i lavoratori e datori di lavoro a munirsi di Grenn pass cosa sarebbe?Vogliamo credere,per esempio,che un bidello o un professore farà 3 tamponi la settimana per presentarsi a scuola?


----------



## princeps (18 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Obbligare i lavoratori e datori di lavoro a munirsi di Grenn pass cosa sarebbe?Vogliamo credere,per esempio,che un bidello o un professore farà 3 tamponi la settimana per presentarsi a scuola?


io dovrò farmi 3 tamponi a settimana per lavorare....

tra l'altro il mio stipendio è molto basso e ciò rappresenta un taglio molto consistente dal mio stipendio


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Salvini male, certo, ma poi lungo monologo pro Draghi e Bruxelles, europeisti bellissimi, saggissimi e anche sexy, perché no.



Male certo, diciamo schifo.

Io parlo di onestà intellettuale di tutto il sistema, e di come ce lo stiamo bevendo.

Prima era il male, adesso è nuovamente il male.

Ok, è il male, e facciamolo fuori allora. Gli altri, nel frattempo, promossi a pieni voti.

Ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Obbligare i lavoratori e datori di lavoro a munirsi di Grenn pass cosa sarebbe?Vogliamo credere,per esempio,che un bidello o un professore farà 3 tamponi la settimana per presentarsi a scuola?



In realtà quelli del pubblico non hanno problemi, la sospensione dal lavoro per loro arriva dopo 5 giorni, quindi in pratica basta fare un tampone alla settimana, gli altri giorni te li fai a casa pagato e poi riprendi.



Il problema sono i privati, per loro sospensione dopo un solo giorno. Ti sembra causale la cosa?


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io dovrò farmi 3 tamponi a settimana per lavorare....
> 
> tra l'altro il mio stipendio è molto basso e ciò rappresenta un taglio molto consistente dal mio stipendio


Vedi?Quanti sono nella tua situazione?Di fatto obbligano quelli con stipendio basso a scartare l'opzione dei tamponi,quindi o vaccino o rinuncia al lavoro.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà quelli del pubblico non hanno problemi, la sospensione dal lavoro per loro arriva dopo 5 giorni, quindi in pratica basta fare un tampone alla settimana, gli altri giorni te li fai a casa pagato e poi riprendi.
> 
> 
> 
> Il problema sono i privati, per loro sospensione dopo un solo giorno. Ti sembra causale la cosa?


Nulla è casuale.


----------



## princeps (18 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vedi?Quanti sono nella tua situazione?Di fatto obbligano quelli con stipendio basso a scartare l'opzione dei tamponi,quindi o vaccino o rinuncia al lavoro.


oltre il fatto che mi sveglio prestissimo e le farmacie sono chiuse e torno tardi e non so che farmacie troverò aperte...sarà un 'Odissea fare il tampone


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è vero, su Mattarella hai ragionissima, così come la vicenda Savona.
> Destinato a cadere o meno però, è anche importante il motivo per cui un governo cade. Voglio dire la TAV? Sul serio?
> 
> E il trippone in spiaggia a fare lo sborone pensando di aver fatto la mossa della vita si ritrova due anni dopo con la metà dei voti che poteva prendere e in caduta libera totale.
> ...


La TAV era un pretesto ovviamente, che nascondeva qualcosa di più ampio, infatti era un periodo che minacciava più volte la caduta del governo come quando disse dalla Gruber "anche per l'approvazione della cannabis (senza thc quindi non drogante) nei negozi potrei far cadere il governo". Salvini è una marionetta comandata da poteri più grandi di lui (Verdini e regioni leghiste), che lo hanno costretto a prendere le decisioni discutibili che ha preso. Qui dentro qualcuno diceva che il suo vero e proprio obiettivo è l'autonomia del nord e forse era veramente così. Aggiungo che è meglio che sia andata così, certa gente meglio scoprirla prima quando è all'opposizione, che dopo quando si ritrova al governo.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma i tamponi gratuiti questo dove li vede?


In Lombardia i tamponi gratuiti x gli studenti ci sono


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In Lombardia i tamponi gratuiti x gli studenti ci sono


Intendevo in generale. Poi bisogna vedere che studenti. Dalle superiori fino alle università? Oppure quelli dalle medie in giù, dove è ovvio che ci siano perché il vaccino al momento è sconsigliato per quelle fasce.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà quelli del pubblico non hanno problemi, la sospensione dal lavoro per loro arriva dopo 5 giorni, quindi in pratica basta fare un tampone alla settimana, gli altri giorni te li fai a casa pagato e poi riprendi.
> 
> 
> 
> Il problema sono i privati, per loro sospensione dopo un solo giorno. Ti sembra causale la cosa?


Ma sei sicuro? A me se.brava di aver letto che la sospensione dello stipendio arrivava dopo 5 giorni x tutti


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intendevo in generale. Poi bisogna vedere che studenti. Dalle superiori fino alle università? Oppure quelli dalle medie in giù, dove è ovvio che ci siano perché il vaccino al momento è sconsigliato per quelle fasce.


Di sicuro under 18. Forse anche quelli dell'università


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro? A me se.brava di aver letto che la sospensione dello stipendio arrivava dopo 5 giorni x tutti


Sole 24 ore


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Ormai la discriminazione in Italia non è più una novità


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In Lombardia i tamponi gratuiti x gli studenti ci sono



Non esistono tamponi gratis 

Diciamo che li paghiamo noi.


----------



## Maximo (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


I tamponi gratuiti li paga lo stato, e lo stato da dove prende i soldi?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Settembre 2021)

Porto l'esempio della Repubblica Ceca, dove abito.
Da tempo, 2 PCR e 3 antigenici al mese sono gratuiti, per qualunque cittadino con copertura sanitaria, senza distinzioni. In ambiente lavorativo sia pubblico che privato, il dipendente è inoltre obbligato a svolgere due tamponi rapidi a settimana (il lunedì e il giovedì nella maggioranza dei casi), in modo chiaramente gratuito sia per il dipendente che per il datore di lavoro.
Risultati? Il lavoratore è controllato continuamente e si è certi della sua negatività, certezza che con il semplice vaccino non esiste.


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


E' nauseante.


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il leader della Lega, *Matteo Salvini*, intervistato dai giornalisti ha dichiarato: _"*Sono contento dei risultati ottenuti. Abbiamo evitato l'obbligo vaccinale di massa e ottenuto tamponi rapidi gratuiti o a prezzo ridotto per milioni di italiani*"_.
> 
> Poi sulle voci che lo vedrebbero opposto a membri del suo partito: _"No, non mi sento sotto attacco. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme, sindaci, parlamentari, governatori e ministri per garantire la salute ed il lavoro nel nome dell'equilibrio"_.


Peccato solo che sarebbe stato meglio l’obbligo vaccinale, così lo stato si poteva prendere le sue responsabilità. Complimenti Matteo, sei riuscito ad ottenere il peggio del peggio… esulta


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora dovevi partecipare al thread dove citano le cinture di sicurezza. Se togli l'obbligo e poi impedisci di vivere con il grinpass non cambia granché sotto molti punti di vista.
> 
> E guarda che l'obbligo viene ritenuto opportuno per coerenza e per motivi contingenti, nessuno gradisce questo genere di imposizioni.
> 
> Lo si desidera a malincuore pur di dimostrare che non si è no-vax, e per contribuire alla causa. Pensa te a che livello di nevrosi e di prostituzione ci stanno portando.


Stando alla retorica salviniana, sai con chi prendertela se non hanno messo l’obbligo… tutta farina del suo sacco!


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Settembre 2021)

Scusa off topic ma te terapie del EU quando vengono usati?


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non sono stato lì a vedere gli utenti
> Ma sicuramente c'era la maggioranza sul pro salvatore Salvini


A occhio ricordo almeno il 70% pro salvini (che adesso saranno pro Meloni però)


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Obbligare i lavoratori e datori di lavoro a munirsi di Grenn pass cosa sarebbe?Vogliamo credere,per esempio,che un bidello o un professore farà 3 tamponi la settimana per presentarsi a scuola?





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà quelli del pubblico non hanno problemi, la sospensione dal lavoro per loro arriva dopo 5 giorni, quindi in pratica basta fare un tampone alla settimana, gli altri giorni te li fai a casa pagato e poi riprendi.
> 
> 
> 
> Il problema sono i privati, per loro sospensione dopo un solo giorno. Ti sembra causale la cosa?


Stai dicendo una cosa sbagliata, se sospeso dopo 5 giorni, ma i giorni che non lavori sono abbandono di servizio e non vieni di certo pagato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Come se ci fosse solo Salveene al governo 

Ci ritroviamo un Letta (e un PD) che sono stati cacciati e rientrati al governo,come al solito,dalla finestra.
Un letta inutile,capace solo di accusare salvini con la forza di giornali e tv (in pieno stile bersaniano,quando come unico argomento aveva quello di smacchiare il giaguaro berlusca).

Un Conte (e 5stelle) completamente inutili e infilati sotto la scrivania del pd,pronti a fare qualche bel lavoruccio per mantenere la poltrona (ancora mi vergogno per averli sostenuti e votati per anni)

Poi ci ritroviamo FI,che ancora non si sa per quale motivo riceva ancora voti dagli elettori (sicuramente tutti over60/70),altrimenti non mi capacito.

Poi la lega ormai diventata come il pd,dove le battaglie sono solo quelle dell'immigrazione e quota 100 (così come per il pd esistono solo i diritti di gay/lesbica e accoglienza indiscriminata per tutti).

IV che con renzi,ancora non si capisce cosa vogliano fare,oltre a rovinare ancora di più l'Italia.
Per non parlare del minuscolo (e inutile) partito di Speranza.


Di certo chi non sbaglia mai sono quei politici che stanno sempre zitti e si nascondono dietro l'imponente Draghi.
Non parlando,non incontrando nessuno (di persone comuni,intendo),non facendo comizi,manifestazioni o altro,questi esemplari sono capaci solamente di ciucciare soldi dalle casse dello stato.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Settembre 2021)

ahahah Salvini qui è stato proprio un politico nel vero senso del termine..e non è certo un complimento

praticamente ha cercato di stare con un piede in 2 scarpe in maniera proprio sfacciata..da una parte facendo un sacco di chiacchere strizzando l'occhio a chi era contro il green pass e nei fatti avallando la posizione della maggioranza

cosicchè chi è a favore dica "si vabbè ma alla fine Salvini e la Lega hanno votato a favore per il green pass..mica è un novax eh..non scherziamo" e chi è contrario dica "lui ci ha provato ma alla fine non ce l'ha fatta"

il problema è che il piano non ha funzionato caro Matteone e l'ha gente non ci è cascata sto giro...o forse si?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Stando alla retorica salviniana, sai con chi prendertela se non hanno messo l’obbligo… tutta farina del suo sacco!



Amico bello carissimo, però non evidenziamo il problema solo dopo che c'è entrato Salveenee di mezzo.

Io capisco (ma non approvo) che c'è il tifo politico sbilanciato a tutti i costi, a me Salveenee non piace, e non lo dovrei neppure scrivere, ma non piace nemmeno la disonestà intellettuale.

Il governo doveva mettere da subito l'obbligo invece di inscenare una lenta agonia che porta praticamente ad una identica soluzione, non ci giriamo intorno, con il solo risultato di creare più confusione. Poi Salveenee, che ripeto, per me è un pagliaccio, è stato tirato dentro al governo ed adesso, da fascista e razzista da abbattere, è diventato complice.

Complice di altri e ben più responsabili pagliacci, ma vorrei usare il termine delinquente se mai. Però adesso se qualcosa non va, ecco che riappare il nemico pubblico #1 a richiesta.

Se mi commenti perché pensi che sia salviniano stai commettendo un gravissimo errore, oltre a non leggere cosa scrivo. Continui e continuate ad avere la vista accecata, Salveenee fa molto comodo ai furboni del CSX e fa parte di un sistema che ancora non avete ben compreso, e temo non lo farete mai, viste certe ideologie. Prima di Salveenee non c'era l'eden su questa terra.


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico bello carissimo, però non evidenziamo il problema solo dopo che c'è entrato Salveenee di mezzo.
> 
> Io capisco (ma non approvo) che c'è il tifo politico sbilanciato a tutti i costi, a me Salveenee non piace, e non lo dovrei neppure scrivere, ma non piace nemmeno la disonestà intellettuale.
> 
> ...


Sono d’accordissimo e ho sottolineato che il governo tutto deve assumersi la responsabilità e non camuffarla in questo modo.
Detto questo se salvini si auto assume il “merito” di questa cavolata, non posso che sottolineare quando in basso sia caduto


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordissimo e ho sottolineato che il governo tutto deve assumersi la responsabilità e non camuffarla in questo modo.
> Detto questo se salvini si auto assume il “merito” di questa cavolata, non posso che sottolineare quando in basso sia caduto



Ah, che sia caduto in basso non c'è dubbio. Forse già partiva da una posizione non proprio di integrità.

Di quella parte condivido certe posizioni sovraniste, per il puro benessere del paese, e stop, ma è ormai chiaro che la Lega è diventato un minestrone indigeribile, a partire proprio da lui. Credo che tra poco arriveranno alla frutta, sempre che il popolo si svegli.

Purtroppo, mi scusino tutti quanti, ma adesso il governo è formato esattamente da tutti e soli gli schieramenti che andrebbero rasi al suolo. Ed io in parte condividerei anche qualche idea di sinistra, pensa te che situazione.


----------

